# Brazilian Keratin Treatment Where have you been all my life? Pic Heavy



## dontspeakdefeat (Mar 24, 2009)

I am not sure how many have heard of the Brazilian Keratin Treatment but I do this service in my salon and I wanted to show you all some pictures of the outcome on me and my DD's hair.

Pros:
Hair is soft, silky and smooth and virtually break free. If your hair is natural it will loosen your curl pattern and possibly straighten your hair over a few processes. The comb glides through the hair on shampoo day!! Hair doesn't require as much moisture and shampoo day is literally cut in half or more. It lasts 2-4 months.

I believe that by doing this treatment on a regular basis it can help you retain more length, need less trims and spend less on hair care products.

Cons: It is very expensive. While getting the treatment done you may experience a little odor. It's Temporary. Must be redone over the entire head of hair every 2-4 months. The more you shampoo the quicker it will wear off. You can't get your hair wet for 4 days. You have to wear it straight for that same period of time.


Where has the treatment been all of my life??!! It's awesome my hair has never felt or looked better or had so much body and bounce. My hair is not breaking at all or shedding and my hair now dries so straight so there is not much work involved on shampoo day. 

Pictures of the process are below. Please feel free to ask questions.

*Texture shot. She is 50% natural.*
I had already applied some treatment to this section. The rest of the hair is blowdried.







*After Treatment is completed.





Her hair on the first wash day after BKT.
The curls are loser and easier to manage.





* 
*Another shot.*





*Another 'after' texture shot.*






*My hair before treatment wet.*









*My hair before BKT blowdried.*






*My hair blowdried with the treatment on my hair.






My hair after treatment.









First Shampoo after treatment. Hair is blowdried and flatironed. 
My hair is healthy, full and has lots of body and bounce. I love it!!





The Process:
1. Hair is shampooed 2-3 times with clarifying shampoo. This helps open up the cuticles of the hair so the treatment can penetrate deeply into the hair shaft.
2. Hair is blowdried on a medium setting.
3. Hair is sectioned and the BK treatment is applied to sections of hair.
4. Hair is blowdried again on medium heat.
5. Small sections of hair are then flatironed with a 450 degree flatiron. Each section must be flatironed at least 10 times. (Don't worry, the BKT has a heat protectant in it!) This helps 'bake the treatment deep into the hair shaft.



*


----------



## msa (Mar 24, 2009)

Both you and your dd's hair looks nice.



dontspeakdefeat said:


> The Process:
> *1. Hair is shampooed 2-3 times with clarifying shampoo.* This helps open up the cuticles of the hair so the treatment can penetrate deeply into the hair shaft.
> 2. Hair is blowdried on a medium setting.
> 3. Hair is sectioned and the BK treatment is applied to sections of hair.
> ...



This sounds like the scariest thing ever though, especially the bolded.


----------



## aja1121 (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow, looks awesome!  Keep us posted on the progress.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 24, 2009)

_*The Process:
1. Hair is shampooed 2-3 times with clarifying shampoo. This helps open up the cuticles of the hair so the treatment can penetrate deeply into the hair shaft.
2. Hair is blowdried on a medium setting.
3. Hair is sectioned and the BK treatment is applied to sections of hair.
4. Hair is blowdried again on medium heat.
5. Small sections of hair are then flatironed with a 450 degree flatiron. Each section must be flatironed at least 10 times. (Don't worry, the BKT has a heat protectant in it!) This helps 'bake the treatment deep into the hair shaft.*_

_

_Lovely hair!!!! But BOY - that is a lot of heat......


----------



## Ediese (Mar 24, 2009)

I've been thinking about having this done. You say it's only temporary, right? So, my natural tresses would revert after 2-3 months if I chose not to do this again?

ETA: I would really like something to help make my hair more manageable, but I love my waves when I put my hair back in one. I don't want to lose that. It looks like the pics of her wet hair after the BKT loosened up the curls so much that it looks relaxed.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks!

Yeah. I was scared of the heat at first but my hair feels amazing and I haven't had virtually no breakage since.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Mar 24, 2009)

Ediese said:


> I've been thinking about having this done. You say it's only temporary, right? So, my natural tresses would revert after 2-3 months if I chose not to do this again?


Yes. It just wears off after time. Your curls will come back once the treatment wears off.


----------



## Desarae (Mar 24, 2009)

Looks GREAT! Sounds scary though. I'd do it for those results.

Is your DD transitioning? Her hair looks so pretty and your's too!


----------



## msa (Mar 24, 2009)

If the chemicals are baked deep into the hair shaft, how does it wear off in a few months? Is it like henna where it binds to the proteins inside the cuticles, but because of washing it's slowly washed away?


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Mar 24, 2009)

msa said:


> If the chemicals are baked deep into the hair shaft, how does it wear off in a few months? Is it like henna where it binds to the proteins inside the cuticles, but because of washing it's slowly washed away?


Yeah. It's like that. The more you shampoo the faster it will fade.


----------



## JustKiya (Mar 24, 2009)

Innnnnnnnnteresting. Damn, but thas a lotta heat, though!


----------



## MoMo (Mar 24, 2009)

Those results were beautiful!  Is this easy enough to do at home or do you recommend a professional such as yourself?


----------



## MekyakaKinkerbelle (Mar 24, 2009)

Your hair looks beautiful!

I am too much of a punk to even try this treatment.  I met a woman who is a stylist when I was wearing my hair out one day and she was saying she would do my hair for free if I came into her and she would use me as a hair model.  I guess since I have so much hair, it would be one of those scary "before" and "after" things...

But then I went on youtube and saw the actual process.  All kinds of fans need to be on at all times for ventilation and the stylist doing it was wearing these super, duper, heavy duty gloves (not the doctor-like vinyl ones).  I figured this stuff must be doing SOMETHING on the permanent side if all that had to go down.

What was _your_ experience like?  Was all that stuff happening for you?  I kinda feel like if I got the details from someone who has done it personally (vs. all the second hand stuff), I could potentially feel better about it.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Mar 24, 2009)

*Looks great.  I wonder will it keep my hair from reverting?*


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 24, 2009)

MekyakaKinkerbelle said:


> Your hair looks beautiful!
> 
> I am too much of a punk to even try this treatment. I met a woman who is a stylist when I was wearing my hair out one day and she was saying she would do my hair for free if I came into her and she would use me as a hair model. I guess since I have so much hair, it would be one of those scary "before" and "after" things...
> 
> ...


 

That is due to the Formaldehyde release. It has a strong odor during the heating processes.

I think that it is lovely - I just think I would be Bald after ten swipes of the Flat Iron at 450....


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Mar 24, 2009)

MoMo said:


> Those results were beautiful!  Is this easy enough to do at home or do you recommend a professional such as yourself?


Thanks. I wouldn't say 'easily' done at home but it can be done. It will take lots of patience.


----------



## winnettag (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for sharing DSD!  I was considering relaxing but this sounds like a much better alternative.  The heat does sound scary but it doesn't appear to be damaging so I'll be giving it a try.

Do you think the one they sell at ULTA will give the same results?


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Mar 24, 2009)

MekyakaKinkerbelle said:


> Your hair looks beautiful!
> 
> I am too much of a punk to even try this treatment.  I met a woman who is a stylist when I was wearing my hair out one day and she was saying she would do my hair for free if I came into her and she would use me as a hair model.  I guess since I have so much hair, it would be one of those scary "before" and "after" things...
> 
> ...


You most definitely have to have fans. I would say heavy duty gloves are not necessary just the regular ones. It's still not permanent.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Mar 24, 2009)

Waaaay to scary for me but your hair (and your daughters) looks really good.  Please keep us updated in a few months as to the condition of your hair and if you would/wouldn't do it again.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Mar 24, 2009)

winnettag said:


> Thanks for sharing DSD!  I was considering relaxing but this sounds like a much better alternative.  The heat does sound scary but it doesn't appear to be damaging so I'll be giving it a try.
> 
> Do you think the one they sell at ULTA will give the same results?


Yeah. I think the pros of the treatment out weigh the cons of the heat. You only do the ten swipes for the treatment process only. I think it is a good alternative to relaxer because once you stop the treatments your hair will gradually revert back.

I have heard mixed reviews about the one at Ulta. Mainly that it doesn't last as long.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Mar 24, 2009)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Waaaay to scary for me but your hair (and your daughters) looks really good.  Please keep us updated in a few months as to the condition of your hair and if you would/wouldn't do it again.


I surely will.


----------



## vkb247 (Mar 24, 2009)

How much do you charge for this treatment?


----------



## justnotsure (Mar 24, 2009)

Can you do this on relaxed hair?


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Mar 24, 2009)

vkb247 said:


> How much do you charge for this treatment?


It's quite expensive. The longer and thicker the hair the more the treatment costs. $300 and up.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Mar 24, 2009)

justnotsure said:


> Can you do this on relaxed hair?


It can be done on relaxed hair. Color treated hair. All types of hair.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Mar 24, 2009)

hair_obsession said:


> Looks GREAT! Sounds scary though. I'd do it for those results.
> 
> Is your DD transitioning? Her hair looks so pretty and your's too!


Thanks!  She is around 9 months into her transition. This time it is for good. This is the second time.


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Mar 24, 2009)

How well does it work protein-wise? Does your hair feel stronger? Healthier?


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Mar 24, 2009)

Rosie8604 said:


> How well does it work protein-wise? Does your hair feel stronger? Healthier?


My hair feels amazing. Yes it does feel stronger. Extremely soft, silky and healthy. I haven't had to use moisturizer on me or my DD's hair. 

I must say that the treatment adds something extra to the hair. It gives you that extra swing!!


----------



## Poranges (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow! Pretty! I'm gonna have to try this


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm glad it works for you but no way would i put my hair through alla that.
The results are FABULOUS though.  

Will your 50% natural daughter's hair revert back to it's natural coils or is it permanently altered?


----------



## msa (Mar 24, 2009)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DSD, I hope you don't mind me asking but, is your hair bald/thinning in that area? or is that just the flash?


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Mar 24, 2009)

Whimsy said:


> I'm glad it works for you but no way would i put my hair through alla that.
> The results are FABULOUS though.
> 
> Will your 50% natural daughter's hair revert back to it's natural coils or is it permanently altered?


Yes. Her hair will eventually revert back if I don't do the treatments anymore.


----------



## justnotsure (Mar 24, 2009)

Subscribing...


----------



## sheba1 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for sharing Dontspeakdefeat!  Man, this is definitely something I'm interested in, but I do not want to spend $300 to $500 every 2 to 3 months.  Man!  I'm going to keep my eye on it, though, as I was considering relaxing this time next year.  All I really want is swing and smooth roller sets.  Looks like BKT could do this for me.  You and your daughter's hair is  .

For those that are interested in input from others with longterm use, you can check out this thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=206493

Also Brittany  has had fabulous results and her hair looks sooooo healthy!  She's been using it for over a year and she does it herself.  Here's the one she uses http://globalkeratin.com/Conceito.aspx

Yeah.... think I might go to a professional... uh, the first time, at least.  lol


----------



## titan (Mar 24, 2009)

I like the first pic, her hair looks so smooth and silky


----------



## Allandra (Mar 24, 2009)

I love it!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Mar 24, 2009)

msa said:


> DSD, I hope you don't mind me asking but, is your hair bald/thinning in that area? or is that just the flash?


 erplexed Wha?


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Mar 24, 2009)

msa said:


> DSD, I hope you don't mind me asking but, is your hair bald/thinning in that area? or is that just the flash?


Nah, just the flash!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Mar 24, 2009)

sheba1 said:


> Thanks for sharing Dontspeakdefeat!  Man, this is definitely something I'm interested in, but I do not want to spend $300 to $500 every 2 to 3 months.  Man!  I'm going to keep my eye on it, though, as I was considering relaxing this time next year.  All I really want is swing and smooth roller sets.  Looks like BKT could do this for me.  You and your daughter's hair is  .
> 
> For those that are interested in input from others with longterm use, you can check out this thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=206493
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone.

Thanks! My hair feels amazing. I love it!

I think it is a really good alternative to relaxing. It makes the hair smooth and frizz free and very bouncy. Your hair won't revert from humidity as quickly while the treatment is on the hair.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 24, 2009)

I think this is a good alternative for the Relaxed ladies..... It may not be as caustic....


----------



## texasqt (Mar 24, 2009)

DSD, was this your first time using it? If not, how many applications have you and your DD have to date and at what time intervals (closer to 2 months or 4 months)?  TIA and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 24, 2009)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> It's quite expensive. The longer and thicker the hair the more the treatment costs. $300 and up.


 

Whoa! That is steep.

But - From what I hear - relaxers are now in the 100's....


----------



## Stepiphanie (Mar 24, 2009)

You and your dd's hair turned out beautifully. The more I here about this treatment the more I am intrested...


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Mar 24, 2009)

DSD, what brand did you use?


----------



## pringe (Mar 24, 2009)

My BKT is growing out now and i have had no adverse effects. I got it done back in Dec 08 and i love the fact of the manageability and detangling time being cut down from like 1 hour to less than 5 minutes. i want to let my hair breathe for a bit (like 2 months) before i redo it again though.


----------



## yodie (Mar 25, 2009)

Would this be safe for people who usually can't wear relaxers because of damage/breakage?

Chemically speaking, what are the chemical effects of this on the hair vs. the chemical effects of a relaxer.

I'm coming from the standpoint of someone who's hair has always fallen out because of relaxers.


----------



## wheezy807 (Mar 25, 2009)

You did a fantastic job on both you and your daughter's hair! Fabulous!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Mar 25, 2009)

texasqt said:


> DSD, was this your first time using it? If not, how many applications have you and your DD have to date and at what time intervals (closer to 2 months or 4 months)?  TIA and thanks for sharing!


This was our first application. I will be doing each of ours about every 4 months regardless.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Mar 25, 2009)

nakialovesshoes said:


> DSD, what brand did you use?


I used Marcia Teixeira BKT.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Mar 25, 2009)

yodie said:


> Would this be safe for people who usually can't wear relaxers because of damage/breakage?
> 
> Chemically speaking, what are the chemical effects of this on the hair vs. the chemical effects of a relaxer.
> 
> I'm coming from the standpoint of someone who's hair has always fallen out because of relaxers.


This would be great for you. The only effects are it makes the hair stronger and virtually break free. It doesn't break any of the structure of the hair down as relaxers do. It actually puts keratin into the hair shaft to strengthen it.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Mar 25, 2009)

wheezy807 said:


> You did a fantastic job on both you and your daughter's hair! Fabulous!



Thanks everyone!!


----------



## BrittanyH26 (Mar 25, 2009)

Beautiful Results!


----------



## justnotsure (Mar 25, 2009)

How do your edges look...that's always a problem for me when I need a relaxer.  So is this how your daughter plan to transition.  I want to do this!!


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Mar 25, 2009)

I went for a BKT and the guy, a Brazilian, sighed and whined about how he couldn't do it and my natural hair needed a perm first... 

I said forget it.

If I get a BKT I'll do it my darn self.


----------



## onelove08 (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for sharing! You did a good job!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 25, 2009)

TheLaurynDoll said:


> I went for a BKT and the guy, a Brazilian, sighed and whined about how he couldn't do it and my natural hair needed a perm first...
> 
> I said forget it.
> 
> If I get a BKT I'll do it my darn self.


 
Really? Well - I read some where that this 'takes' better on Chemically processed hair....

So there ya go...he probably knew it would not turn out like he wanted it to..


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Mar 25, 2009)

Lucky's Mom said:


> Really? Well - I read some where that this 'takes' better on Chemically processed hair....
> 
> So there ya go...he probably knew it would not turn out like he wanted it to..


 Possibly... but he was judging before I even took my hat off... so LMAO.
$400 back in my pocket that day!


----------



## Tee (Mar 25, 2009)

You and your daughter's hair is very pretty DSD.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Mar 25, 2009)

justnotsure said:


> How do your edges look...that's always a problem for me when I need a relaxer.  So is this how your daughter plan to transition.  I want to do this!!


So far my edges have stayed straight. They will begin to curl as more newgrowth comes in that is not treated.

When I decided to transition her BKT was not even a thought as I have transitioned her before without the product. She already had about 5 inches of newgrowth before her first treatment. It makes it so much more manageable. Really, easy as pie!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Mar 25, 2009)

TheLaurynDoll said:


> I went for a BKT and the guy, a Brazilian, sighed and whined about how he couldn't do it and my natural hair needed a perm first...
> 
> I said forget it.
> 
> If I get a BKT I'll do it my darn self.


It's a shame because it can be done on any hair. He probably just didn't know how to handle natural AA hair and hair his preconceived ideas that just because you are AA then your hair must be difficult. He probably has never done AA hair a day in his life.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Mar 25, 2009)

Lucky's Mom said:


> Really? Well - *I read some where that this 'takes' better on Chemically processed hair....*
> 
> So there ya go...he probably knew it would not turn out like he wanted it to..


The bolded is sort of true and it is mainly because virgin hair is usually not damaged and the cuticles lie flat. That's the reason why virgin hair has to be shampoo 3 times to try to open up the cuticle to be more receptive of the treatment. But as you can see that my daughter's natural parts came out beautifully. She's 4a-ish.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks Ladies!!!


----------



## crazydaze911 (Mar 25, 2009)

JustKiya said:


> Innnnnnnnnteresting. Damn, but thas a lotta heat, though!



The first time i had it the lady used alot of heat.  Second time i went somewhere else and it was much better. The second time i got the formeldahyde free version that smells like chocolate or caramel or smthg. It was washed, the treatment was put in while my hair was WET. it was left in 20 mins.  then it was lightly blowdried (only blowdried once). then flatironed - i dont think she went over it 10x at all.  And i love the results.  I agree with all of OPs pros and cons except i dont think my hair is full at all - i am 75% natural and dont understand how it took so well.  It looks BETTER than if i got a relaxer.  I seriously have white girl hair. i cant even keep my satin scrunchie in b/c it keeps slipping out.  I LOVE THE BKT. i strayed to try another keratin treatment that was 'lighter' but really the BKT is the best. So little shedding, its unbelievable. 
My only complaint -the more u wash, the faster it will wear off and i like co-washing .  I also only use the MT when i wash, so now im slacking on that use as well.....
BTW - siggy pic is me with the BKT. without it, my hair is usually very puffy and cottony - and I'm over two years natural with relaxed ends


----------



## crazydaze911 (Mar 25, 2009)

btw - i paid $250 and im about BSL length, mostly natural 3c, 4a.  Its supposedly $200 flat on tuesdays but i work weekdays.  also - i was a WALK IN - lol - and they even had someone run to my car to put change in my meter for me - it took about 3 hours.


----------



## sheba1 (Mar 25, 2009)

TheLaurynDoll said:


> I went for a BKT and the guy, a Brazilian, sighed and whined about how he couldn't do it and my natural hair needed a perm first...
> 
> I said forget it.
> 
> If I get a BKT I'll do it my darn self.


 
Yep!  I had this same thought when I asked a dominican salon if they did it (over the phone).  She asked me what my hair texture was because the BKT is made to straighten "spanish wavy hair".   At that point I knew I would do it myself, if I decided to.  Either that or take a trip to see DSD! 

Back in your pocket is right!  I think it's like $300 to buy a bottle that has 20 applications in it if you're going to do it yourself.  So that dude and his whining saved you like seven grand if you end up liking it.


----------



## crazydaze911 (Mar 25, 2009)

MekyakaKinkerbelle said:


> Your hair looks beautiful!
> 
> I am too much of a punk to even try this treatment.  I met a woman who is a stylist when I was wearing my hair out one day and she was saying she would do my hair for free if I came into her and she would use me as a hair model.  I guess since I have so much hair, it would be one of those scary "before" and "after" things...
> 
> ...



i PMed u ...........


----------



## msa (Mar 25, 2009)

so you still consider yourself natural if you've had bkt?

interesting.


----------



## crazydaze911 (Mar 25, 2009)

msa said:


> so you still consider yourself natural if you've had bkt?
> 
> interesting.



As DSD has said, BKT is not permanent. its like if u put a rinse in ur hair that lasts 2 shampoos, only it last 2 months instead.  its not changing ur hair, just coating it - therefore you ARE still natural - in two months it will be like it never happened - no transitioning involved...


----------



## msa (Mar 25, 2009)

crazydaze911 said:


> As DSD has said, BKT is not permanent. its like if u put a rinse in ur hair that lasts 2 shampoos, only it last 2 months instead. its not changing ur hair, just coating it - therefore you ARE still natural - in two months it will be like it never happened - no transitioning involved...


 

hmmmm

interesting. guess it depends on your definition of natural.

thanks for explaining though.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Mar 25, 2009)

crazydaze911 said:


> As DSD has said, BKT is not permanent. its like if u put a rinse in ur hair that lasts 2 shampoos, only it last 2 months instead.  its not changing ur hair, just coating it - therefore you ARE still natural - in two months it will be like it never happened - no transitioning involved...


Great answer. I agree with this statement. 

The hair is not being 'chemically' restructured in anyway. It would be like saying that someone that is natural and straightens their hair on a regular basis is 'not natural'. IMO, I don't think that because a person straightens their hair they are not natural. It's just a styling choice.


----------



## addaboutmyhair (Mar 25, 2009)

crazydaze911 said:


> btw - i paid $250 and im about BSL length, mostly natural 3c, 4a. Its supposedly $200 flat on tuesdays but i work weekdays. also - i was a WALK IN - lol - and they even had someone run to my car to put change in my meter for me - it took about 3 hours.


 
Wow so you got it! I think you were following the discussion with me when you were deciding. I am literally counting the hours until I can wash tonight and see the results. I hope I'm as happy as everyone else here.


----------



## bgsix (Mar 25, 2009)

It looks great DSD!!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Mar 25, 2009)

crazydaze911 said:


> btw - i paid $250 and im about BSL length, mostly natural 3c, 4a. Its supposedly $200 flat on tuesdays but i work weekdays. also - i was a WALK IN - lol - and they even had someone run to my car to put change in my meter for me - it took about 3 hours.


 where is this place?


----------



## MoMo (Mar 25, 2009)

luckiestdestiny said:


> where is this place?


 I thought about you while I was reading this thread.  I know you've been thinking about texlaxing.


----------



## Quest4healthyhair (Mar 25, 2009)

I just realized it was you. Your hair really grew alot.



dontspeakdefeat said:


> I am not sure how many have heard of the Brazilian Keratin Treatment but I do this service in my salon and I wanted to show you all some pictures of the outcome on me and my DD's hair.
> 
> Pros:
> Hair is soft, silky and smooth and virtually break free. If your hair is natural it will loosen your curl pattern and possibly straighten your hair over a few processes. The comb glides through the hair on shampoo day!! Hair doesn't require as much moisture and shampoo day is literally cut in half or more. It lasts 2-4 months.
> ...


----------



## yodie (Mar 25, 2009)

Anyone have any nightmare/bad experiences with BKT?


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Mar 25, 2009)

MoMo said:


> I thought about you while I was reading this thread. I know you've been thinking about texlaxing.


  YUP
I've been dragging my heals so much. I decided not to (texlax), but I was looking for alternatives to keep my hair natural and cut down styling time.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok one quick question:

how do you protect the hair at night if you cant' have it bend or anything for at least 4 days?


----------



## sheba1 (Mar 25, 2009)

TheLaurynDoll said:


> Ok one quick question:
> 
> how do you protect the hair at night if you cant' have it bend or anything for at least 4 days?


 
Kellylin wrapped her hair. You can check out her bkt results here: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=306905

I imagine you could leave the hair wrapped with a stocking cap on top to keep it smooth. And then wear a wig on top. Not entirely straight but certainly no bends to mess with the process. Maybe you could even change direction each day? Just thinking of ideas... :shrug:


----------



## bbdgirl (Mar 25, 2009)

these are really awesome results.  Thanks for the info.  Man I so want to try this!  but I am just too lazy.  I like the fact thatyour breakage has subsided.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Mar 25, 2009)

Well I'm texlaxed but it didn't really take, save for overstraightening the front... any chemical overstraightens the front of my hair, but it can lay nice with a flat iron... Problem is, it's too much work to do on a regular basis.

I can purchase that system and try it on myself to see if I can deal with it.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Mar 26, 2009)

To keep the hair straight you can just wrap it every night. That's what we did.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 26, 2009)

Great results, DSD. I may have to check this out. I'm wondering if this would be good for my Mom also.

BTW, You have had some good growth.


----------



## sheba1 (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey DSD, I'm seriously considering BKT.  I'm a 4a natural with very healthy non porous hair.  Do you think it would help me to get smooth roller set/silk wraps with flat ironed roots?  That's the only reason I'm considering texlaxing.  I don't have any desire to regularly use my flat iron.

What do you think?  Have you considered roller setting since your BKT experience?  I could live vicariously through you...


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Mar 26, 2009)

sheba1 said:


> Hey DSD, I'm seriously considering BKT. I'm a 4a natural with very healthy non porous hair. Do you think it would help me to get smooth roller set/silk wraps with flat ironed roots? That's the only reason I'm considering texlaxing. I don't have any desire to regularly use my flat iron.
> 
> What do you think? Have you considered roller setting since your BKT experience? I could live vicariously through you...


 
I would think naturals will work. I saw foxylisa1025 who has gorgeous hair btw uses BKT, I even pmed her about it.  Her hair is natural

crazydaze911 is around 80 percent natural with just relaxed ends and she has been working the BKT. Look up their posts. Crazydaze911 even posts what her hair looks like when it's wet after the bkt http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=206493&highlight=bkt&page=8
I know I can roller set my 4a hair and make it almost straight w/ exception of roots, and I know that if it looked this much looser, It would be great for a roller set. Just scroll to the middle of the page. Also her pic of curly is with the bkt, as her hair is tighter I think 3c or 4a from my memory.

There is also foxylisa who is also in this thread Hope she doesn't mind my copying her pic and putting it here. It is available in her album for lhcf members and it is so beautiful I just wanted to show it. Her hair is growing and thriving. I pm'd her and she was very insightful about the bkt. I think she's 3c.  As you see the bkt is very versatile. She is completely natural.
On second thought, I don't want to copy w/o her permission so here is a link to her album. Just go to the left and click it
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=16097


----------



## msa (Mar 26, 2009)

Can anyone point me in the direction of a scientific explanation for how the keratin in BKT straightens the hair? And why it's better on non-virgin (chemically treated) hair?


----------



## peppers01 (Mar 26, 2009)

Whoa, I just finished researching those prices, and yes ma'am it's expensive. I saw a trial size (one application) for $39.00 (WHOA). I think I'll have to pass for right now, but y'alls hair looks good.


----------



## PGirl (Mar 26, 2009)

Looks beautiful!  I tried it but the intense flat ironing scared me off.  I want to do it again because it was awesome but I'm so scared to lose my progress.  My hispanic friend gets it done and I am so jealous of her straight silky hair.


----------



## sheba1 (Mar 26, 2009)

msa said:


> Can anyone point me in the direction of a scientific explanation for how the keratin in BKT straightens the hair? And why it's better on non-virgin (chemically treated) hair?



I don't have any scientific explanation for how it straightens, but they keep saying that the more porous hair is, the better the treatment "bonds".  Natural hair cuticle layers are more likely to lay flat and therefor are less porous.

That's all I got... I'm still doin it!  lol


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Mar 26, 2009)

sheba1 said:


> I don't have any scientific explanation for how it straightens, but they keep saying that the more porous hair is, the better the treatment "bonds". Natural hair cuticle layers are more likely to lay flat and therefor are less porous.
> 
> That's all I got... I'm still doin it! lol


 
http://www.naturallycurly.com/curlreading/straightening/brazilian-keratin-treatment

Living in the heat and humidity of South Florida, Heather Frankel’s fine curls often turned to frizz. One day, she saw a curly Brazilian friend, and her hair was noticeably longer and straighter.
“She told me about the treatment,” Frankel says.
That would be the Brazilian Keratin Treatment — a curl relaxer that has taken the United States by storm in recent months. Known as Brazilian Keratin Treatment, Brazilian Hair Straightening, Brazilian Blowout or just BKT, it first came to the United States a few years ago. But over the past year, a growing number of hairdressers have embraced it.
Thermal reconditioning — also known as Japanese straightening — seems like yesterday’s news compared to this hot import from Brazil.
Frankel, who was considering doing thermal reconditioning, is thrilled with the results. She says hair has body and shine, and only takes five minutes to style. And frizz is a thing of the past.
“It opens the door to hairstyles I’ve always wanted but didn’t think I could have,” she says. “Now you can see the layers, you can see the highlights, you can see the flips. I am so happy - you have no idea.”
Stylist Tiffany Vance, owner of Hedda Hair and Body Bliss in Joliet, Ill., began doing the chemical service in June.
“I’ve had extremely good results,” Vance says. “It’s good for all curl types, especially those who color their hair.”
A big selling point of BKT is that it doesn’t have the strong chemicals - sodium hydroxide and ammonium thioglycolate - that are in most relaxers and straighteners. These harsh chemicals can cause damage and breakage.
Instead, the active ingredient is keratin, a protein similar to a component in human hair, which naturally straightens the hair. Unlike many chemical processes, Brazilian Keratin Treatment works best on hair that’s been color processed, highlighted or chemically treated.
Unlike other types of relaxers, the treatment can be used over any kind of straightening.
“The keratin fits right on the hair’s cortex,” says Nadine Ramos of Brazilian Hair Straightening Inc. in New York’s East Village. “It works as a treatment and a straightener at the same time. It actually strengthens the hair’s cuticle.”
Ramos first heard about the treatment when she got her hair straightened four years ago by a Brazilian importer. She liked it so much, she decided to get licensed so she could provide the service to other women. She has been importing it for three years. But it’s popularity has soared this year, she says.
“Stylists see that it works and that it’s time efficient,” Ramos says.
On average, the process takes around two hours, and starts at around $150. Thermal reconditioning, on the other hand, can take five to six hours and usually costs $500 and up.
With Brazilian Keratin Treatment, a stylist applies a solution made with keratin. Using a 450-degree iron, the hairdresser seals the formula onto the outer layer of the cuticle. It sticks to the cuticle’s rough edges, trapping moisture and hydrating the hair.
Initially, the hair may seem too straight for many curlies.
“My hair was stick straight,” Frankel says. “It was beyond Marcia Brady straight. I’ve never had my hair so straight in my entire life. Personally, I didn’t like how straight it was.”
Unlike thermal reconditioning, the process washes out so the hair gets wavier over time. Another advantage over thermal reconditioning is that the hair can be curled, giving people more styling options.
“The hair has body and natural movement,” Ramos says.
The process typically lasts from six weeks to a few months — longer for color treated hair — depending on how often the hair is washed. There is no demarcation line between the treated hair and new growth.


----------



## lollyoo (Mar 26, 2009)

Anyone natural tried the formaldehyde free version with good result. Formaldehyde is known cancer causing agent an I think safety level is about 0.5% for european cosmetics (I need to verify this).
I will be weary of using the formaldehyde version.


----------



## msa (Mar 26, 2009)

sheba1 said:


> I don't have any scientific explanation for how it straightens, but they keep saying that the more porous hair is, the better the treatment "bonds".  Natural hair cuticle layers are more likely to lay flat and therefor are less porous.
> 
> That's all I got... I'm still doin it!  lol



Thanks. That's so far all the explanation I found as well. Makes sense though. And, damaged (colored, relaxed, heat damaged) hair would need the keratin most. 



luckiestdestiny said:


> A big selling point of BKT is that it doesn’t have the strong chemicals - sodium hydroxide and ammonium thioglycolate - that are in most relaxers and straighteners. These harsh chemicals can cause damage and breakage.
> 
> Instead, the active ingredient is keratin, a protein similar to a component in human hair,* which naturally straightens the hair. *Unlike many chemical processes, Brazilian Keratin Treatment works best on hair that’s been color processed, highlighted or chemically treated.
> 
> Unlike other types of relaxers, the treatment can be used over any kind of straightening. “The keratin fits right on the hair’s cortex,” says Nadine Ramos of Brazilian Hair Straightening Inc. in New York’s East Village. “*It works as a treatment and a straightener at the same time.* It actually strengthens the hair’s cuticle.”



I read this article earlier today.

I don't see how formaldehyde is not a dangerous chemical. Maybe it's not dangerous to the hair, but it's definitely dangerous to your health.

They didn't say how keratin "naturally straightens the hair". If that's the case couldn't someone just buy some keratin and use that to make the hair straighter? Or at least do heavy duty protein treatments to loosen the curl a bit? 

I'm just trying to understand how the straightening actually happens. I guess they're using the heat to "set" the hair and make it straight? Kind of like a curly perm?


----------



## lollyoo (Mar 26, 2009)

I just verified my previous information, EU cosmetic directions safety level is 0.1% for internal products e.g mouthwash, 0.2% for external products  body cream etc.
Please be well informed before using this product, I suggest may be trying the formaldehyde free version, first.

HTH


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Mar 26, 2009)

lollyoo said:


> Anyone natural tried the formaldehyde free version with good result. Formaldehyde is known cancer causing agent an I think safety level is about 0.5% for european cosmetics (I need to verify this).
> I will be weary of using the formaldehyde version.


 
I thought crazydaze911 is using the free one that is chocolate this time around?


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Mar 26, 2009)

In addition to the formaldehyde free versions: there are places that do it at lower amounts that are safe.
http://www.timeout.com/newyork/articles/spas-sport/24773/scared-straight

While Brazilian straightening hit U.S. salons a few years ago, it became widely available only within the past year. Costing $150 to $600, the Latin treatment is an average of $300 cheaper than its Japanese predecessor, takes less time (two hours versus seven) and promises that it’s safe enough for pregnant women. The only apparent drawback is that it’s a temporary fix, providing only four months of lustrous, not-quite-pin-straight locks. 

Intrigued, we sent TONY associate photo editor Roxana Marroquin, who naturally has a head of untamable curls, to test it out. She emerged two hours later from Fiber Hair Salon (789 Lexington Ave at 61st St, 646-478-9991) with radically different, totally sleek hair. Apparently, this is because of keratin, a conditioner. But a few days later, when thumbing through Allure, we discovered that its potency is due to something much worse: formaldehyde, a known carcinogen. Surprisingly, after that article hit newsstands, the treatment’s popularity radically increased—underlining just how far women will go for beauty.



After
Photograph: Alexander Milligan and Cinzia Reale-CastelloWorried that we had poisoned poor Roxana (“I thought it was odd that my eyes were stinging a little bit,” she quipped, “though I’d totally do it again”), we called Dr. Ellen Marmur, chief of dermatologic and cosmetic surgery at the Mount Sinai Medical Center. “It’s a problem, because the treatment isn’t regulated by anyone, and one version might be 10 to 20 times higher than the suggested limit of 0.2 percent,” she explains. .........................................
*One available solution brand, Advanced Keratin Treatment, falls below the theoretically healthy limit of 0.2 percent. It’s distributed by Nadine Ramos, who owns the Lasio Studios Salon. Of the three distributors we spoke to, Ramos was the only one who continuously tests her product for formaldehyde levels. *“-----------------


Here, a breakdown of which NYC salons use which solution, and the risks involved:

Advanced Keratin Treatment (no more than 0.2 percent formaldehyde)

Lasio Studios Salon (Ramos’s spot) 117 E 7th St between First Ave and Ave A (212-477-2088);


---------------

So this one is in the safety limit. Though of course none is better than a little, if I do it I'll stay in the safety limit. Because  cosmetics have formaldahyde, some carpet cleaners, pressed wood and other products you may never have thought and people aren't dropping. In addition did research on funeral embalmers who aren't dropping like flies either and are exposed. Of course no one wants to be at high levels and everyone should protect themselves if pursuing this route. Those with the complications in brazil were at ridiculous amounts like 20 percent which isn't even allowed in the U.S.  The complications were breathing. They suffocated. Who wouldn't at such a high amount and limited ventilation.  The U.S ones are high but range from .0 to 3 percent

Some products containing fromaldehyde that were listed in an article from Pediatric Annals 36:1, January 2007 include:

http://www.dansbullets.com/2007/03/do_your_househo.html
Shampoo:  Avon Kids 2-in-1 Super Gentle Shampoo for Normal Hair, Avon, Dove Shampoo, Extra Volume, Unilver, Johnson's Baby Shampoo, Softwash Baby Shampoo, Kissably Baby Soft, Johnson & Johnson 

Conditioner:
Avon Kids Super Gentle Conditioner, Detangler, Avon, Dove conditioner, Intense Moisture, Unilever, Nizoral A-D Non-medicated Daily Conditioner, Janssen Pharmaceutica

Hair Gel:
Avon Kids Super Gentle 2-in-1 Soft Styling Gel, all hair types, Avon, Dove Shape & Lift Volumizing Gel, Unilever so multiplicity discipline smoothing gel, Innovative Styling Options

Baby Wipes:
Huggies Natural Care Baby Wipes, Unscented Kimberly-Clark Huggies Newborn Baby Wipes, Fragrance Free, Kimberly-Clark Pampers One-ups, Baby Wipes with Aloe, Alchohol Free, Proctor & Gamble

Vitamins:
Flintstones Children's Complete Multivitamin Chewable Tablets, Bayer; Centrum Kids Complete Vitamins, Chewable Tablets, Wyeth, One-a-Day Kids Scooby-Doo Multivitamin plus Calcium, Chewable Tablets, Bayer
----------------------------

Does that mean to go crazy with the  formaldehyde? Of course not, but we are exposed to these chemicals on a daily basis, and their amount are not regulated...there are limits but very few have been tested according to articles I've read.

I think for this product to go with safe amounts, or the ones without it.


----------



## lollyoo (Mar 26, 2009)

luckiestdestiny said:


> I thought crazydaze911 is using the free one that is chocolate this time around?


 Luckiestdestiny is crazydaze911 natural, I am trying to find out if any natural has had good success with formaldehyde free version.

Thanks


----------



## msa (Mar 26, 2009)

Here's what I just posted in the other thread. Apparently there is no formaldehyde free BKT.



msa said:


> The original BKT definitely has formaldehyde. It is possible to find formaldehyde free systems though, but I think they just use a different harsh chemical instead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lollyoo (Mar 26, 2009)

luckiestdestiny said:


> In addition to the formaldehyde free versions: there are places that do it at lower amounts that are safe.
> http://www.timeout.com/newyork/articles/spas-sport/24773/scared-straight
> 
> While Brazilian straightening hit U.S. salons a few years ago, it became widely available only within the past year. Costing $150 to $600, the Latin treatment is an average of $300 cheaper than its Japanese predecessor, takes less time (two hours versus seven) and promises that it’s safe enough for pregnant women. The only apparent drawback is that it’s a temporary fix, providing only four months of lustrous, not-quite-pin-straight locks.
> ...


 

Luckiest Destiny thanks for the list of other products. Under EU law cosmetics are regulated so I know even if products have formaldehyde in it will be within safety limits.

I make cosmetic products myself and under EU law, making and selling something as simple as body butter need to be safety assessed by a chemist before you can sell it.

My question still stand any natural tried formaldehyde free version with success.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Mar 26, 2009)

lollyoo said:


> Luckiestdestiny is crazydaze911 natural, I am trying to find out if any natural has had good success with formaldehyde free version.
> 
> Thanks


 
She has relaxed ends but the rest is natural. So roughly 80 percent from what she said via pm. I'm 100 percent natural and i realize when people say 80 percent it drives others mad, but I'm just saying that a signficant portion of her hair is natural and she's using it with success. I asked her via pm about that portion and she says that she was successful using it. Yes it doesn't get straight,, it significantly loosens the curl for a time. 

Hopefully she'll chime in soon.


In addition I posted a place that is in the safety range if you are considering a little higher. They also sell it, I believe (I saw an add in craigslist a while ago)


----------



## sheba1 (Mar 26, 2009)

lollyoo said:


> My question still stand any natural tried formaldehyde free version with success.



Crazydaze is natural above the line in this pic: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/album.php?albumid=2427&pictureid=13621

Her second treatment was the "free" one.  Keritina, I think she said.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Mar 26, 2009)

Ok, so DSD, do you believe this can be done on natural 4 - textures, if done carefully?


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Mar 26, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Great results, DSD. I may have to check this out. I'm wondering if this would be good for my Mom also.
> 
> BTW, You have had some good growth.


Thanks! I think both of you should try it out.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Mar 26, 2009)

sheba1 said:


> Hey DSD, I'm seriously considering BKT.  I'm a 4a natural with very healthy non porous hair.  Do you think it would help me to get smooth roller set/silk wraps with flat ironed roots?  That's the only reason I'm considering texlaxing.  I don't have any desire to regularly use my flat iron.
> 
> What do you think?  Have you considered roller setting since your BKT experience?  I could live vicariously through you...


Absolutely! If you can get your hair straight with just a flatiron alone then this treatment should work well with your hair. You will get even better results with continued use. 

When I shampoo my hair it dries almost straight. I am texlaxed. I do plan on doing roller sets when my hair gets a little longer.  I'll keep everyone updated long term.

My daughter is some what a 4a and her transitioning hair gets silky smooth.  You just have to make sure you use enough tension with the rollers to get the smooth results. You will still need to use your styling products.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Mar 26, 2009)

PGirl said:


> Looks beautiful!  I tried it but the intense flat ironing scared me off.  I want to do it again because it was awesome but I'm so scared to lose my progress.  My hispanic friend gets it done and I am so jealous of her straight silky hair.


Thanks! You won't loose your progress from getting the treatment done. It has heat protectants in it and it also rebuilds the hair by adding the keratin into the shaft. It's not like you are going to be using that type of heat everyday. It will make your hair better.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Mar 26, 2009)

TheLaurynDoll said:


> Ok, so DSD, do you believe this can be done on natural 4 - textures, if done carefully?


Absolutely!!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Mar 26, 2009)

I also did my research of some of the companies offering the BKT. I decided to go with the Marcia Teixeira because her company is the originator of the treatment. I had extensive talks with the representatives about safety issues I had and I came out feeling very comfortable with this particular brand. Some companies sell the treatments with the higher percentage of formaldehyde. I was taught that no one's hair needed more than the safe limit of 0.2% . That's what I use in my salon. 

I will keep everyone updated longterm on the effects it has on me and my DD's hair.

HHG


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks for sharing this DSD!!  This looks very promising especially for a 4a/b natural that likes to workout and need easy styling options!!

Please keep us posted, your hair is beautiful.  I'll be coming to see you soon for a flat iron and a trim


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Mar 27, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Thanks for sharing this DSD!!  This looks very promising especially for a 4a/b natural that likes to workout and need easy styling options!!
> 
> Please keep us posted, your hair is beautiful.  I'll be coming to see you soon for a flat iron and a trim


Thanks!! Looking forward to it.


----------



## healthytext (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow, your results are very encouraging! If only I had $x00 lying around. 

I enjoyed the discussion in this thread and just wanted to add a few tidbits of info that I found regarding the purpose of the formaldehyde:

_Excerpt from Salon Today Investigates Brazilian Keratin Services_



> Keratin treatments to smooth hair began in rural Brazil more than 10 years ago. Someone discovered that certain preservative chemicals seemed to link keratin to hair, resulting in frizz-free locks that lasted for months. This got the attention of Brazilian cosmetic manufacturers, who began testing and formulating.
> 
> Researchers discovered that when the cuticle is open, the protein keratin can be introduced, along with cosmetic-grade formaldehyde, which is known to cross-link proteins in hair. Then, the cuticle is sealed with multiple-pass flatironing at 450 degrees. During the flatironing, the heat can cause fumes to be released. This step—the fumes—is the center of the keratin treatment confusion and controversy.
> 
> ...


...and keratin's abilities:

_ A comment from Dr. Ali Syed about the NanoKeratin system_



> After the Escova fad was over in Brazil, it had entered in the US market in places like Miami and New York. This product is camouflaged as a Keratin treatment. All of us in chemical business know that keratin cant straighten hair.


----------



## sheba1 (Mar 27, 2009)

HealthyText, that post helps explain things very well. Thank you!

DSD, I have a question for you. How might ones hair care regimen change with the addition of BKT? I know many of us here are into DCing but I read in one article that DCing may not be good for this treatment. Also, is it ok to clarify with the clarifying shampoo that comes with the treatment during the months of wear? Or is it only ok to do so when about to reapply?  Are there any commecial shampoos and conditioners that you recommend for care in between treatments?  Or is it best to stick with the manufacturer?

Sorry for all the questions! I have been reading nonstop on BKT since this thread, but I haven't found the answers to those questions. 

Thanks again for sharing, DSD


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Mar 27, 2009)

healthytext said:


> Wow, your results are very encouraging! If only I had $x00 lying around.
> 
> I enjoyed the discussion in this thread and just wanted to add a few tidbits of info that I found regarding the purpose of the formaldehyde:
> 
> ...




 *edit*


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Mar 27, 2009)

sheba1 said:


> HealthyText, that post helps explain things very well. Thank you!
> 
> DSD, I have a question for you. How might ones hair care regimen change with the addition of BKT? I know many of us here are into DCing but I read in one article that DCing may not be good for this treatment. Also, is it ok to clarify with the clarifying shampoo that comes with the treatment during the months of wear? Or is it only ok to do so when about to reapply?  Are there any commecial shampoos and conditioners that you recommend for care in between treatments?  Or is it best to stick with the manufacturer?
> 
> ...


The hair won't need to be conditioned as much. You can probably deep condition on an as needed basis. Probably about 2-3 times a month should do it. You can use your styling products as before but sparingly. Styling products are used to smooth the hair but with the BKT the hair is already smooth.

I wouldn't suggest using a clarifying shampoo in between as it will cause the treatment to wear faster. You can use any shampoos and conditioners that don't contain sodium chloride. I recommend either the manufacturer's shampoos and conditioners or either Elucence Moisture Benefits Shampoo and moisture balance conditioner or Pureology Shampoos and conditioners.

Your hair won't need a lot of daily moisturizing products either. Your hair will be strong and virtually breakfree with the minimul use of conditioners and moisturizers. HTH


----------



## Desarae (Mar 27, 2009)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> *The hair won't need to be conditioned as much. You can probably deep condition on an as needed basis. Probably about 2-3 times a month should do it.* You can use your styling products as before but sparingly. Styling products are used to smooth the hair but with the BKT the hair is already smooth.
> 
> I wouldn't suggest using a clarifying shampoo in between as it will cause the treatment to wear faster. You can use any shampoos and conditioners that don't contain sodium chloride. I recommend either the manufacturer's shampoos and conditioners or either Elucence Moisture Benefits Shampoo and moisture balance conditioner or Pureology Shampoos and conditioners.
> 
> *Your hair won't need a lot of daily moisturizing products either. Your hair will be strong and virtually breakfree with the minimul use of conditioners and moisturizers.* HTH


 

It sounds too good to be true!!


----------



## JustKiya (Mar 27, 2009)

This is more and more intriguing - if I ever decide I want to rock straight hair for an extended period of time, I might consider the BKT - the fact that you only HAVE to use heat once is most interesting .... I wonder whether anyone in Memphis offers it?


----------



## NikStarrr (Mar 27, 2009)

You and your daughter's hair look great!


Though, I will say, I think 10 passes with a 450 degree flat iron through my hair would loosen the curl too, with no keratin! lol  I kinda think the BKT is possibly a healthy way to "heat stretch" hair. I'm curious to see if hair FULLY reverts after this treatment.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Mar 27, 2009)

LuvMyBigHair said:


> You and your daughter's hair look great!
> 
> 
> Though, I will say, I think 10 passes with a 450 degree flat iron through my hair would loosen the curl too, with no keratin! lol  I kinda think the BKT is possibly a healthy way to "heat stretch" hair. I'm curious to see if hair FULLY reverts after this treatment.


Thanks. I'll keep you posted!


----------



## crazydaze911 (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks for your support on my other thread DSD.  Im posting the link here in case anyone wants to see the before and after pics..
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=351663


----------



## MarieB (Mar 27, 2009)

I am seriously considering this. I am wondering where are all the other women who've tried this? Not too many have chimed in.


----------



## healthytext (Mar 27, 2009)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> *It seems like the above^ in red, counters the first quote you posted...it seemed perfectly healthy and then you noted keratin's abilities, which seem fraudulent and unhealthy...which do you think it is, healthytext?  I've not researched this as you have, and i take it, from your comment earlier, you think this is okay to use?  *



Keratin itself is a good thing. I added that comment about keratin's abilities because of the article quoted in msa's post. Keratin is a protein and doesn't straighten the hair. I've read similar sentiments elsewhere such as in this huge thread about BKT:



> Brazilian Keratin treatment has Aldehyde, a form of formaldehyde. Keratin has been used by itself as a conditioner for many years. Keratin does not straighten hair. Formaldehyde and Aldehyde both "petrify" the bonds, and once heat processed with a flat iron, they are frozen straight.


It's the formalin/formaldehyde gas released during the flat ironing that makes people give pause. I think using proper ventilation and following the safety precautions seems to mitigate the risk. I'm still trying to read as much as I can about the various formulations and alternatives but so far I'm not very concerned.


----------



## lollyoo (Mar 27, 2009)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> I also did my research of some of the companies offering the BKT. I decided to go with the Marcia Teixeira because her company is the originator of the treatment. I had extensive talks with the representatives about safety issues I had and I came out feeling very comfortable with this particular brand. Some companies sell the treatments with the higher percentage of formaldehyde. I was taught that no one's hair needed more than the safe limit of 0.2% . That's what I use in my salon.
> 
> I will keep everyone updated longterm on the effects it has on me and my DD's hair.
> 
> HHG


 
DSD, it is great your salon offers the one's within the safety limit. I wish you live close to me. It is also good for you as well, as you will be getting more exposure than your customer. I have to start researching products that contain 0.2% or less.
As long as it is within safety limit I dont mind trying, my health is very important to me.


----------



## Nayna (Mar 27, 2009)

I really like that it decreases shedding, and I think it would be cool to use in the summer; but I wonder how much the hair will shed after the treatment wears off, like say I use it, don't see much shedding but then opt not to use it again, is like 2-4 months of shedding going to come and bite me on the bottom?


----------



## lollyoo (Mar 27, 2009)

It looks like the formaldehyde free version use ether, which may not be any better than the formaldehyde version.

At this stage with the safety issues surrounding the products, I do not think I will be trying this.

It also requires a lot of heat, I am yet to see proof of complete reversible, i.e no heat stretch hair at 450F with BKT. I will be inclined to say it will be highly unlikely you will get your true curls back.

But I suggest if any one decide to try, try the one DSD suggested not more than 0.2% levels.

This may actually be a good retrospective trial for me 15-25yrs down the line or more, to find out if people that used BKT actually(particularly levels above 0.2%) are at increased risk of nasal and brain cancer. (just a thought dont bite me).

Best of luck everyone.


----------



## msa (Mar 27, 2009)

lollyoo said:


> It looks like the formaldehyde free version use ether, which may not be any better than the formaldehyde version.
> 
> At this stage with the safety issues surrounding the products, I do not think I will be trying this.
> 
> ...


 

Sometimes I wish I was independently wealthy so I could pay for trials relating to hair/body products and cancer rates.


----------



## sheba1 (Mar 28, 2009)

I guess I feel that being exposed for the amount of time it takes to get the treatment is a bit like being exposed to second hand smoke because you visited a bar occassionally.

There are those who are working in funeral homes that are exposed to higher concentrations on a daily basis, and yet they are not dropping like flies.  And, again, they are exposed on a daily basis over the course of a career.  I'm not sure I see the danger in these applications, even those at 2%.  I'll keep researching.... I hadn't planned on trying it for several months.  But really, I haven't seen anything that's scared me off of even a home treatment done with proper precautions.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 28, 2009)

the thing that's scaring me off is the price tag 


I think this might be a nice Chirstmas gift to me this year. That an a Pibbs dryer!! 

I would like to have a few questions answered over time regarding this process.

_1)  How would co-washing affect the treatment? Would it cause it to wear off faster? This is important for me because I workout a lot and I have to either co-wash or at least rinse daily.

2) What happens to your hair if you decide not to continue the treatments?  Will there be some repercussions if you get the treatment once or twice and then stop.

3) Will your natural curl return if you stop the treatment, or will there be heat stretch damage?_


----------



## crazydaze911 (Mar 28, 2009)

CocoSlim83 said:


> I really like that it decreases shedding, and I think it would be cool to use in the summer; but I wonder how much the hair will shed after the treatment wears off, like say I use it, don't see much shedding but then opt not to use it again, is like 2-4 months of shedding going to come and bite me on the bottom?



No, you will not see 2 - 4 months of shedding all at once. i dont know why or how, but somehow you just dont - it goes back to normal, no extra retro-active shedding


----------



## crazydaze911 (Mar 28, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> the thing that's scaring me off is the price tag
> 
> 
> I think this might be a nice Chirstmas gift to me this year. That an a Pibbs dryer!!
> ...



1. i wouldnt really co-wash more than twice a week.  i really dont know if it effects it.  they just say u cant use shampoo or condish with Sodium Chloride (some aveda and joico has this)  If ur condish doesnt, i dont think you'll have any issues.  If u swim - that will effect it - u should wear a cap or avoid going head under.

2. your hair goes back to normal. no repercussions except you'll really miss it once ur hair is no longer manageable - lol. 

3. i have no heat damage, just straight ends from previous relaxer treatments (im transitioning).  the treatment is applied BEFORE the blowdry so it should already be protected. i have cottony 3c,4a (i would think the most easily heatstretched) and the curls still came back.  every head is diff, if you basically NEVER blow dry ur hair and dont know the effects of a reg blowdry on your hair, then it would be harder to compare.


----------



## sheba1 (Mar 28, 2009)

I hear you on the cost, AtlantaJJ!  That's why I'm going to spring the $250 for the Chocolate Global Keratin and do it myself.  After research, I see that I should be able to do my whole head with 3 ounces or less, so that's 10 to 11 applications ($25 per app).  Brittany said that she had to do the first two or three a month apart to get her hair really straight.  For maintenance, I'd only have to do it every 2 to 3 months (since my hair is virgin) so that's really not much more than if I decided to relax.

Have you seen her youtube channel?  She's the only person with AA BKT'd hair I've been able to find on youtube with a whole channel about her and BKT.  She has a vid where she's just applied and flat ironed here and she has a vid of her wet hair here.  I wasn't prepared for how straight her air dried hair was.  Really something.  Great vids.


----------



## kelkel (Mar 28, 2009)

I did the BKT back in 07 about 3x to my hair.... a lady that I worked for brought some back for me from Brazil. YOUR HAIR WILL REVERT BACK !!!!!!

I think crazydaze said it best, "no repercussions except you'll really miss it once ur hair is no longer manageable."

I actually applied this to my hair, my sister's hair and one of my best friend's hair. My hair is 4a-b natural... it worked on my hair. My sister's hair is natural 3b-C..... it worked on her hair. And my friend's hair is 3a and it worked on her hair as well.

I think the difference between this and a relaxer is that with the BKT it feels as if it adds a coat of protection to your hair where as a relaxer feels as if it strips something away from your hair.....

I also wanted to add that when I applied it to everyone's hair I never went over it 10 times with a flat iron...** I didn't know I had to..lol**... I just flat ironed as normal and it still worked..... I say this to say that if you are weary of this because of the heat you don't have to go over your hair that many times for it to work.

I stop applying it because one .... my oldest sister scared me and my sister out of using it because of the formaldehyde. And then two when I thought about using it again I found out that I was pregnant and didn't want to use too much of anything..... 

Anyhoo I am thinking about doing it again but I am no longer in contact with the lady that I purchased the BKT from. ..... and I no longer live in Southern California where everything is readily available.


----------



## yodie (Mar 28, 2009)

[ 
Anyhoo I am thinking about doing it again but I am no longer in contact with the lady that I purchased the BKT from. ..... *and I no longer live in Southern California where everything is readily available.[/*quote]

Thanks for sharing. I live in So. Cali.  Do you know anyone out here that does the treatment with great results?


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Mar 28, 2009)

^^^ Are you ladies relaxed??!?!?


----------



## kelkel (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey yodie .....I know there is probably several places that do it in Los Angeles.... my friend did tell me that there is a salon in South Bay..... I think its ether in torrance or in mahattan beach that does it. I will try to find the name of the salon for you.


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Mar 29, 2009)

Has anyone gotten a small bottle online with great results? I am a bit discouraged with my recent relaxer.

If you got a small bottle online where did you get it?


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Mar 29, 2009)

Doesnt the treatment have harmful ingredients or cause the release of formaldehyde which can be detrimental to health? Has anyone looked into this?  ETA, sorry looked deeper into the thread and saw its been discussed...


----------



## sydwrites (Mar 29, 2009)

Has anyone tried the Keep the Curl formula, its supposed to be the treatment without the formeldahyde OR the ether.  The purpose is for the conditioning, smoothing without loosening the curl if I understand correctly.  I'm wondering if this is more like the Liquid Keratin they sell at like Ulta.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Mar 29, 2009)

Amazing results!!


----------



## Toy (Mar 29, 2009)

Beautiful results great job.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 29, 2009)

kelkel said:


> Hey yodie .....I know there is probably several places that do it in Los Angeles.... my friend did tell me that there is a salon in *South Bay*..... I think its ether in *torrance* or in *mahattan beach* that does it. I will try to find the name of the salon for you.


That's my stomping grounds, I'm from the South Bay...You just made me homesick a little bit


----------



## Patricia (Mar 29, 2009)

your hair looks beautiful!  That treatment is worth it.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 29, 2009)

sheba1 said:


> I hear you on the cost, AtlantaJJ!  That's why I'm going to spring the $250 for the Chocolate Global Keratin and do it myself.  After research, I see that I should be able to do my whole head with 3 ounces or less, so that's 10 to 11 applications ($25 per app).  Brittany said that she had to do the first two or three a month apart to get her hair really straight.  For maintenance, I'd only have to do it every 2 to 3 months (since my hair is virgin) so that's really not much more than if I decided to relax.
> 
> Have you seen her youtube channel?  She's the only person with AA BKT'd hair I've been able to find on youtube with a whole channel about her and BKT.  She has a vid where she's just applied and flat ironed here and she has a vid of her wet hair here.  I wasn't prepared for how straight her air dried hair was.  Really something.  Great vids.



That root control by Resession Tools is the bomb too!!


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Mar 29, 2009)

This is my thought as well. I'm scared of all the heat plus I do not want to lose my curls for 3- 4 months.

The youtube videos make the process seem scary with all the fans and heavy duty gloves.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eR5JTL6VGvg

This version supposedly smells like a dessert.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_Jxpl1P_hI

This one supposedly lasts 5 - 6 months and smells like a dessert.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37sMVcq4AEM&NR=1

This version is interesting in that the treatment is rinsed out the same day.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neUY0AAopvE



MekyakaKinkerbelle said:


> Your hair looks beautiful!
> 
> I am too much of a punk to even try this treatment. I met a woman who is a stylist when I was wearing my hair out one day and she was saying she would do my hair for free if I came into her and she would use me as a hair model. I guess since I have so much hair, it would be one of those scary "before" and "after" things...
> 
> ...


----------



## winnettag (Mar 29, 2009)

To keep the hair straight at night, is cross wrapping good enough?  I've never been good at wrapping the regular way.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Mar 29, 2009)

luckiestdestiny said:


> In addition to the formaldehyde free versions: there are places that do it at lower amounts that are safe.
> http://www.timeout.com/newyork/articles/spas-sport/24773/scared-straight


 
Scared straight
*We tried Brazilian hair straightening—but got more than we bargained for. *


By Rachel LeWinter 







 Before
Photograph: Alexander Milligan and Cinzia Reale-Castello


While Brazilian straightening hit U.S. salons a few years ago, it became widely available only within the past year. Costing $150 to $600, the Latin treatment is an average of $300 cheaper than its Japanese predecessor, takes less time (two hours versus seven) and promises that it’s safe enough for pregnant women. The only apparent drawback is that it’s a temporary fix, providing only four months of lustrous, not-quite-pin-straight locks. 

Intrigued, we sent _TONY_ associate photo editor Roxana Marroquin, who naturally has a head of untamable curls, to test it out. She emerged two hours later from Fiber Hair Salon _(789 Lexington Ave at 61st St, 646-478-9991)_ with radically different, totally sleek hair. Apparently, this is because of keratin, a conditioner. But a few days later, when thumbing through _Allure_, we discovered that its potency is due to something much worse: *formaldehyde, a known carcinogen*. Surprisingly, after that article hit newsstands, the treatment’s popularity radically _increased_—underlining just how far women will go for beauty.






 After
Photograph: Alexander Milligan and Cinzia Reale-Castello


Worried that we had poisoned poor Roxana (“I thought it was odd that my eyes were stinging a little bit,” she quipped, “though I’d totally do it again”), we called Dr. Ellen Marmur, chief of dermatologic and cosmetic surgery at the Mount Sinai Medical Center. “It’s a problem, because the treatment isn’t regulated by anyone, and one version might be 10 to 20 times higher than the suggested limit of 0.2 percent,” she explains. While the solution can cause hives or a rash, the real danger is the accumulative effect of inhaling the chemical, which is released into the air via the setting process—bad news for the stylists who straight-iron the solution into clients’ hair. “Formaldehyde can cause chronic disease of the lungs and kill respiratory tract cells,” Dr. Marmur adds.

There are five brands of the treatment solution available in the U.S.—we called Fiber, which, unaware of its carcinogenic contents, had been using the Marcia Teixeira Brazilian Keratin Treatment, which _Allure_ found to have 3.4 percent formaldehyde. John Barrett Salon had been using this solution as well, but pulled the service from its menu after independent testing. Fiber has also pulled the service from its arsenal until it can test the product.

One available solution brand, Advanced Keratin Treatment, falls below the theoretically healthy limit of 0.2 percent. It’s distributed by Nadine Ramos, who owns the Lasio Studios Salon. Of the three distributors we spoke to, Ramos was the only one who continuously tests her product for formaldehyde levels. “Ask questions if you must do this,” Dr. Marmur suggests, “but none of it sounds like a good idea to me.” 

*Here, a breakdown of which NYC salons use which solution, and the risks involved:*

*Advanced Keratin Treatment* (no more than 0.2 percent formaldehyde)

*Lasio Studios Salon* _(Ramos’s spot) 117 E 7th St between First Ave and Ave A (212-477-2088); $150–$500_

*Gerard Bollei Salon at the Galleria*_115 E 57th St between Park and Lexington Aves, third floor (212-759-7985); $500 and up_

*Vartali Salon*_48 E 57th St between Madison and Park Aves, second floor (212-935-4640); $300 and up_

*Donna McNally Salon*_154 W 10th St between Sixth and Seventh Aves(212-229 9122); $300 and up_

*Ene Salon*_191 E 3rd St between Aves A and B (212-2_
_60-4040); $150 and up_

*Damian West*_237 W 4th St between Charles and W 10th Sts (212-352-2733); $400 and up_

*Marcia Teixeira Brazilian Keratin Treatment from M&M International* *(Allure tested this brand and found 3.4 percent formaldehyde)*

*Salon Ziba*_200 W 57th St at Seventh Ave, No. 207 (212-767-0577); $300 and up_
*Agi Maxx* *(Allure tested this brand and found 7.24 percent formaldehyde)*

*Shampoo Avenue B*_42 Ave B between 3rd and 4th Sts (212-777-2031); $350 and up_

*QOD max Cacao Brazilian Keratin Hair Treatment* *(has not been tested)*

*Salon Hair Color Specialist*_3617 30th Ave at 36th St, Astoria, Queens (718-956-3366); $225 and up_

*Capelli D’Oro*_847 Lexington Ave between 64th and 65th Sts (212-288-7100); $250 and up_

I think the Cacao one is rinsed after only 60 minutes - treatment is rinsed out the same day:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neUY0AAopvE

*It probably has the most formaldehyde*


----------



## Muse (Mar 29, 2009)

I am more interested in the no breakage aspect of this than the straightening. I would think this is a great way to retain length. My question is does the strengthening properties wear off after a couple of months as well?


----------



## sheba1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Muse said:


> I am more interested in the no breakage aspect of this than the straightening. I would think this is a great way to retain length. My question is *does the strengthening properties wear off after a couple of months as well?*



yes, Muse.  There are brazilian treatments, as well, that are called "keep the curl" formaldehyde free and allow you to have the strengthening properties without the relaxation of the curl.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Mar 29, 2009)

naturaltobe said:


> Scared straight
> *We tried Brazilian hair straightening—but got more than we bargained for. *
> 
> 
> ...


 



This is something I posted earlier with a link. If you actually check out the whole article the hype dissapears. It's the reason I decided not to go into journalism because I thought it was a field w/o bias, however a journalist can slant to their view point. In this case the article is called "scared straight" which implies it's a bad thing. If you read later it explains in the parts I bolded and underlined: that there is an acceptable amount that can be used. If you're afraid just use that amount.

Second part I highlighted says it is bad news for stylists, does not say customers, because of repeated exposure. The solution for the stylists would be heavy ventilation if that is the case as in the case of embalmers. Morticians aren't dropping like flies.  They handle formaldehyde on a daily basis. The state makes sure that they have heavily ventilated areas for their work. Thus stylist should do the same  
....As for customers, they aren't exposed on a daily basis and should just make sure to be in a ventilated place when applying and washing out.  Also they should judge the right amount to use.

The third part I highlighted shows that there are places that actually do the acceptable limit of formaldehyde. If everyone is up in arms, go to these places, or purchase these products. That place actually sells the product too I saw an add for it on craigslist and they are in the acceptable .2 percent.

-----------------------------
I think that we must look at both sides of the situation. When I first read Allure magazine I was all in arms and posted stuff here. But then I started to think if the article was slanted and why. For instance the woman in Brazil was at over 20 percent! No way American versions allow this much. As the article pointed out above ours range from 0 to 3 percent at most. Then it's up to us to judge if we want to use it and use precautions. From the article it actually encourages me to use it by saying:
1)There is an acceptable limit and places that test and sell it.
2) Ventilation is important for stylists...fails to mention customers as it knows its argument will fall as customers are not exposed on a daily basis.
3)Where to get that brand, or use a formaldehyde free version: I know it has another kind, but no one is up in arms about that in articles as it does not work the same way.

4) Finally I also know from my own research that there are other products with formaldehyde from baby wipes to nail polish, to pressed wood and other things that were used to make your house/apartment, etc , as well as carpet cleaners.  They're regulated but not checked!  In addition I looked up morticians and their death rates are not alarming and they are around fluids all day.

So in conclusion I'm going for it when I decide to wear my hair straight. I'll probably use the lower amount that even the article said was good to use.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Mar 29, 2009)

http://www.bestkeratin.com/loja/Loja.aspx?Interesse=1

I am most concerned about the 4% product being geared toward afro hair.
*04 - Global Keratin Hair Treatment- Chocolate 2% Formaldehyde*





33.8 FL OZ / 1000 ML Global Keratin Hair Treatment is formulated to straighten the hair and leave it shiny, silky and manageable. The “Chocolate” Keratin hydrates and fortifies the hair and has a pleasant Chocolate fragrance. This product contains 2% Formaldehyde, recommended for all hair types, follow all instructions and watch the DVD before application. FREE DVD. Good for 10 to 14 applications. We also recommend you to add to your cart Global Keratin Clarifying Shampoo, and the after treatment Global Keratin Shampoo and Conditioner. For prices please click on Shop Online and enter your information.

Price: *$ 250,00*




*05 - Global Keratin Hair Treatment- Strawberry 2% Formaldehyde*





33.8 FL OZ / 1000 ML Global Keratin Hair Treatment is formulated to straighten the hair and leave it shiny, silky and manageable. The “Strawberry” Keratin hydrates and fortifies the hair and has a pleasant Strawberry fragrance. This product contains 2% Formaldehyde, recommended for all hair types, follow all instructions and watch the DVD before application. FREE DVD. Good for 10 to 14 applications. We also recommend you to add to your cart Global Keratin Clarifying Shampoo, and the after treatment Global Keratin Shampoo and Conditioner. For prices please click on Shop Online and enter your information.

Price: *$ 250,00*




*06 - Global Keratin Hair Treatment- Mint 2% Formaldehyde*





33.8 FL OZ / 1000 ML Global Keratin Hair Treatment is formulated to straighten the hair and leave it shiny, silky and manageable. The “Mint” Keratin hydrates and fortifies the hair and has a pleasant mint fragrance. This product contains 2% Formaldehyde, recommended for all hair types, follow all instructions and watch the DVD before application. FREE DVD. Good for 10 to 14 applications. We also recommend you to add to your cart Global Keratin Clarifying Shampoo, and the after treatment Global Keratin Shampoo and Conditioner. For prices please click on Shop Online and enter your information.

Price: *$ 250,00*




*09 - Global Keratin Hair Treatment- Chocolate 4% Formaldehyde*





33.8 FL OZ / 1000 ML Global Keratin Hair Treatment is formulated to straighten the hair and leave it shiny, silky and manageable. The “Chocolate” Keratin hydrates and fortifies the hair and has a pleasant Chocolate fragrance. This is the only product that contains 4% Formaldehyde, recommended for very curly or *afro hair*, follow all instructions and watch the DVD before application. FREE DVD. Good for 10 to 14 applications. We also recommend you to add to your cart Global
 Keratin Clarifying Shampoo, and the after treatment Global Keratin Shampoo and Conditioner. For prices please click on Shop Online and enter your information. 

Price: *$ 250,00*



*13- Global Keratin Hair Treatment- Açaí Formaldehyde Free*





33.8 FL OZ / 1000 ML Global Keratin Formaldehyde Free treatment was specially created to straighten and restore damaged hair. This treatment was formulated with keratin complex, Silica and Açaí extracts which act with high effectiveness to leave hair lustrous, manageable and hydrated. Follow all instructions and watch the DVD before application. FREE DVD. Good for 10 to 14 applications. We also recommend you to add to your cart Global Keratin Clarifying Shampoo, and the after treatment Global Keratin Shampoo and Conditioner. For prices please click on Shop Online and enter your information.

Price: *$ 320,00*




*15- Global Keratin Hair Treatment- Chocolate Formaldehyde Free*





33.8 FL OZ / 1000 ML Global Keratin Formaldehyde Free treatment was specially created to straighten and restore damaged hair. This treatment was formulated with keratin complex, Silica and Cacao (Cocoa) extracts which act with high effectiveness to leave hair lustrous, manageable and hydrated. Follow all instructions and watch the DVD before application. FREE DVD. Good for 10 to 14 applications. We also recommend you to add to your cart Global Keratin Clarifying Shampoo, and the after treatment Global Keratin Shampoo and Conditioner. For prices please click on Shop Online and enter your information. 

Price: *$ 320,00*




*16- Global Keratin Hair Treatment- Strawberry Formaldehyde Free*





33.8 FL OZ / 1000 ML Global Keratin Formaldehyde Free treatment was specially created to straighten and restore damaged hair. This treatment was formulated with keratin complex, Silica and Strawberry extracts which act with high effectiveness to leave hair lustrous, manageable and hydrated. Follow all instructions and watch the DVD before application. FREE DVD. Good for 10 to 14 applications. We also recommend you to add to your cart Global Keratin Clarifying Shampoo, and the after treatment Global Keratin Shampoo and Conditioner. For prices please click on Shop Online and enter your information. 

Price: *$ 320,00*




*17- Global Keratin Hair Treatment- Mint Formaldehyde Free*





33.8 FL OZ / 1000 ML Global Keratin Formaldehyde Free treatment was specially created to straighten and restore damaged hair. This treatment was formulated with keratin complex, Silica and Mint extracts which act with high effectiveness to leave hair lustrous, manageable and hydrated. Follow all instructions and watch the DVD before application. FREE DVD. Good for 10 to 14 applications. We also recommend you to add to your cart Global Keratin Clarifying Shampoo, and the after treatment Global Keratin Shampoo and Conditioner. For prices please click on Shop Online and enter your information. 

Price: *$ 320,00*


----------



## Muse (Mar 29, 2009)

I think I'll just try the one Ulta has:http://www.ulta.com/store/liquidkeratin/getthelook.html because it is specifically made for home use.


----------



## winnettag (Mar 29, 2009)

Muse said:


> I think I'll just try the one Ulta has:http://www.ulta.com/store/liquidkeratin/getthelook.html because it is specifically made for home use.


 
I was thinking about getting this too until I read the reviews at amazon.com

If you get it keep us posted with your results!


----------



## Muse (Mar 29, 2009)

winnettag said:


> I was thinking about getting this too until I read the reviews at amazon.com
> 
> If you get it keep us posted with your results!



OMG! Yeah I just read the reviews for this on Naturally Curly after I posted the above and they aren't too good either. One girl said it made her hair worse and erased all of the hard work she put into her hair. I don't think I want to risk it now and will just strengthen the old fashion way through regular protein treatments.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Mar 29, 2009)

winnettag said:


> To keep the hair straight at night, is cross wrapping good enough?  I've never been good at wrapping the regular way.


It's fine as long as you can do it without using bobby pins or things like that.


----------



## princessnad (Mar 29, 2009)

Another BKT advocate here.  I use 4% from Global Keratin in chocolate listed above. Yes, 4%.  It's a lot but I use ventilation and keep my huge windows open.  I also wear gloves (sometimes).  I have pics of the first treatment in my lhcf album.  Those aren't the best pics because it was my first time.  I was transitioning at the time and still am... I think much of my ability to resist the relaxer was due to BKT.  I love this thing!  

The results have only gotten better and better and I don't use 10 strokes of the flat iron now when I do my treatment.  More like 3- 5.  I actually "cheat" and put heat protectant on the very ends of my hair just in case. My hair is still straighter all the way from root to tip.  I will continue to do this for a couple of more years until I think my natural hair is long enough to do a big cut then I will stop the BKT or do it sparingly depending on the level of curl I want.  I consider it like a temporary texlax.  It's amazing!


----------



## sheba1 (Mar 29, 2009)

princessnad said:


> I will continue to do this for a couple of more years until I think my natural hair is long enough to do a big cut then I will stop the BKT or do it sparingly depending on the level of curl I want. I consider it like a temporary texlax. It's amazing!



Hey there, good to see you, Princessnad!  

May I ask you a few questions?  Is your hair straight when wet?  Or does it have a wave?  How often do you do the treatment?  When you stop doing the treatment, what do you plan on doing with your hair?  Will you still wear it straight but press instead of BKT?  Do you mind if I ask why?


----------



## btrflyrose (Mar 30, 2009)

Apparently there are 'Keratin' based systems popping up all over now.

Nevermind...this was about Pravana, but I see there was another thread about how this was not temporary.  More like a chemical relaxer....

Just in case someone has questions, the thread is here http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=312401


off to do more research....


----------



## dany06 (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey dontspeakdefeat  Im thinking about getting this treatment done sometime soon. My only concern is about what hair products can I use after the treatment. Should I avoid cones? Will my hair not need all of the overly moisturizing products that I use now on my natural textured hair? I already know to avoid sodium chloride. Should I try to avoid sulfate too? Also what are you using on yourself and your daughters hair for daily styling and maintenance?


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Mar 31, 2009)

dany06 said:


> Hey dontspeakdefeat  Im thinking about getting this treatment done sometime soon. My only concern is about what hair products can I use after the treatment. Should I avoid cones? Will my hair not need all of the overly moisturizing products that I use now on my natural textured hair? I already know to avoid sodium chloride. Should I try to avoid sulfate too? Also what are you using on yourself and your daughters hair for daily styling and maintenance?


It's best to avoid both. On shampoo day I use the Elucence moisture benefits shampoo and moisture balance conditioner. These have worked out well. You won't need all the heavy moisturizers for you hair because it will be so soft and supple from the treatment. I just use a little Silk hydrating elixer for the ends.


----------



## dany06 (Apr 1, 2009)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> It's best to avoid both. On shampoo day I use the Elucence moisture benefits shampoo and moisture balance conditioner. These have worked out well. You won't need all the heavy moisturizers for you hair because it will be so soft and supple from the treatment. I just use a little Silk hydrating elixer for the ends.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions. I already have the shampoo and conditioner. Would I need any type of leave-in instead of moisturizer?  Also what is silk hydrating elixir? Is that part of the Elucence brand?


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Apr 1, 2009)

dany06 said:


> dontspeakdefeat said:
> 
> 
> > It's best to avoid both. On shampoo day I use the Elucence moisture benefits shampoo and moisture balance conditioner. These have worked out well. You won't need all the heavy moisturizers for you hair because it will be so soft and supple from the treatment. I just use a little Silk hydrating elixer for the ends.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## MonaRae (Apr 1, 2009)

Absolutely Fabulous!


----------



## ChoKitty (Apr 1, 2009)

I have a question. I've been doing this for a little while now...I've done 3 or 4 applications....and while I LOVE what it does for my hair, I've noticed that after I have an incredibly flaky scalp. Before I do it, my scalp is perfectly fine, healthy and almost no flakes...has anyone else noticed this, and if so, what do you do to combat it? Its taken me almost three weeks to get my scalp back to normal...and I DO avoid putting the product on my scalp.


----------



## ChoKitty (Apr 3, 2009)

Bump. Anyone?


----------



## carolb21 (Apr 3, 2009)

Does this repair severly damaged hair or thicken thin ends?  Can you use it immediately after relaxing and coloring the hair?  If you exercise a lot can you sweat this out?
Thanks


----------



## sheba1 (Apr 4, 2009)

carolb21 said:


> Does this repair severly damaged hair or thicken thin ends?  It is supposed to
> 
> Can you use it immediately after relaxing and coloring the hair? The makers of the product say this is the best time as this is the time when your hair is most porous.  Some on lhcf, however, worry that this may be too much manipulation immediately following a relaxer.  FoxxyLisa1025 says that when she gets her BKT they do not blow dry first before applying the product.  This would remove some of the manipulation but not all, as there is still the blow dry after product and the flat iron.
> 
> ...



Yamisgurl, I'm sorry no one has responded to your question.  I don't know if this means no one else has experienced this after the BKT?  I'm not sure what might help to resolve the issue, unfortunately.


----------



## msa (Apr 4, 2009)

YamisGirl said:


> I have a question. I've been doing this for a little while now...I've done 3 or 4 applications....and while I LOVE what it does for my hair, I've noticed that after I have an incredibly flaky scalp. Before I do it, my scalp is perfectly fine, healthy and almost no flakes...has anyone else noticed this, and if so, what do you do to combat it? Its taken me almost three weeks to get my scalp back to normal...and I DO avoid putting the product on my scalp.




Well the product washes out right? So it's getting on your scalp whenever you wash/wet your hair, causing a reaction.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Apr 4, 2009)

Maybe its a reaction to the active ingredients?  Our hair is made of keratin so I would not think the keratin itself is causing your flaking?



YamisGirl said:


> I have a question. I've been doing this for a little while now...I've done 3 or 4 applications....and while I LOVE what it does for my hair, I've noticed that after I have an incredibly flaky scalp. Before I do it, my scalp is perfectly fine, healthy and almost no flakes...has anyone else noticed this, and if so, what do you do to combat it? Its taken me almost three weeks to get my scalp back to normal...and I DO avoid putting the product on my scalp.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Apr 4, 2009)

I never had the treatment but it washes out....so sweating should not cause a problem unless it's during the first 3-4 day period after the application when the hair it to remain dry & straight.

I have read that BKT can be applied right after a relaxer or right after a coloring. Supposedly BKT works better if the hair is chemically treated.



carolb21 said:


> Does this repair severly damaged hair or thicken thin ends? Can you use it immediately after relaxing and coloring the hair? If you exercise a lot can you sweat this out?
> Thanks


----------



## carolb21 (Apr 4, 2009)

Thank you guys so much.....
I have been thinking about using this product for a long time.  I will probably try it this summer.
Thanks again!


----------



## mrsthiggy (Apr 8, 2009)

Ms. DSD, thank u so much for ur post! Did u use all the products from Maria's line.... is it safe to use other products for washing and conditioning as long as they dont have sodium lauryl sulfate?


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Apr 10, 2009)

mrsthiggy said:


> Ms. DSD, thank u so much for ur post! Did u use all the products from Maria's line.... is it safe to use other products for washing and conditioning as long as they dont have sodium lauryl sulfate?


I sell the shampoo and conditioner from her line but I don't actually use it. I was always an Elucence fan so I just kind of stuck with what works. You can use other products that are sulfate free.


----------



## Faith (Apr 12, 2009)

I have a question...so if a 4b natural used this and was to wash...what does the wet hair look like?  Would said 4b natural have to use heat again to get it straight?  What is the hair texture at this point?


----------



## sheba1 (Apr 12, 2009)

Faith said:


> I have a question...so if a 4b natural used this and was to wash...what does the wet hair look like? Would said 4b natural have to use heat again to get it straight? What is the hair texture at this point?


 
I want to know this, too.   Any 4b's with experience please jump in!

I know Brittany is a 4b and her hair actually remains straight even while wet.  You can see in her fotki how tight her coils were here.  And you can see her hair wet after a years worth of BKT (without ever fully washing it out) here.  I saw in a thread where she said that she alternates between roller sets and flat ironing to get her hair straight on a regular basis but have yet to find a single pic of a roller set BKT result online .  I wish there were more naturals that had experienced with BKT.


----------



## Faith (Apr 12, 2009)

sheba1 said:


> I want to know this, too.   Any 4b's with experience please jump in!
> 
> I know Brittany is a 4b and her hair actually remains straight even while wet.  You can see in her fotki how tight her coils were here.  And you can see her hair wet after a years worth of BKT (without ever fully washing it out) here.  I saw in a thread where she said that she alternates between roller sets and flat ironing to get her hair straight on a regular basis but have yet to find a single pic of a roller set BKT result online .  I wish there were more naturals that had experienced with BKT.



See, that's what I would have an issue with.  You use that much heat with the BKT and then you may need to still use heat on a regular basis?  Uh-uh!  LOL!


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Apr 12, 2009)

The 4a curls are looser (and lightly coated so easier to manage) but the curls are still there.  The wet hair does shrink but not as much.  You will need to rollerset & flat iron or blowout/flat iron, airdry/flat iron.  It seems as though the hair will get straighter over time with more applications.





Faith said:


> I have a question...so if a 4b natural used this and was to wash...what does the wet hair look like? Would said 4b natural have to use heat again to get it straight? What is the hair texture at this point?


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 12, 2009)

carolb21 said:


> Does this repair severly damaged hair or thicken thin ends?  Can you use it immediately after relaxing and coloring the hair? * If you exercise a lot can you sweat this out?*
> Thanks



This is key for me, I sweat a lot in my head when I workout.  I love to workout, this has always been a challenge for me.



naturaltobe said:


> The 4a curls are looser (and lightly coated so easier to manage) but the curls are still there.  The wet hair does shrink but not as much.  You will need to rollerset & flat iron or blowout/flat iron, airdry/flat iron.  It seems as though the hair will get straighter over time with more applications.



If this works the way I think it does, I may have to do a few treatments more frequently to make my hair more manageable in conjunction with my exercise. 

This may be a solution for me for the first time in a very long time that I can have manageable hair and exercise hard without a relaxer, braids or extensions of some sort, and retain length at the same time. :scratchch

I'm laying back in the cut soaking up all the info I can... I'm sure we will have more info by Thanksgiving that will help me decide if this is the right choice for me.


----------



## Faith (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for the info. naturaltobe.  I'm with you AtlantaJJ, I will wait it out to see if there are any adverse effects.


----------



## hothair (Apr 14, 2009)

Faith said:


> See, that's what I would have an issue with.  You use that much heat with the BKT and then you may need to still use heat on a regular basis?  Uh-uh!  LOL!



I'm 4ab mostly natural (have probably about an inch texlaxed ends) my hair comes out pretty similar with Brittany's, main thing is my hair dries a LOT smoother, the coils are much much looser, say from a 4ab to a 3c 4a for me, and it takes one swipe on very low heat with my FHI to get my hair silky straight, it's probably less heat than i use to deep condition. Details on my LHCF blog http://www.longhaircareforum.com/blog.php?u=15677...


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Apr 14, 2009)

sheba1 said:


> I want to know this, too. Any 4b's with experience please jump in!
> 
> I know Brittany is a 4b and her hair actually remains straight even while wet. You can see in her fotki how tight her coils were here. And you can see her hair wet after a years worth of BKT (without ever fully washing it out) here. I saw in a thread where she said that she alternates between roller sets and flat ironing to get her hair straight on a regular basis but have yet to find a single pic of a roller set BKT result online . I wish there were more naturals that had experienced with BKT.


 

I hear ya. I'm not 4b.  I'm 4a) (some 3c), but I can rollerset my hair and get it pretty darn straight on it's own with a pony wrap. The roots are a little weird, but run a flat iron over it once (just the roots) and move on or I've done a silk wrap (thanks for the pm pokahontas it really helped me last year!) and that keeps me from having to do that (If I want it straight w/o heat). Now with the bk your curls are even looser so darn straight some lasio lasio mixed w/ water and my favorite products, seal and roller set and I could see this being fabulous.

Another thing crazydaze911 has 4a parts too (from her pm) and that's her hair curly and dry. It's AFTER BK, per a previous pm session conversation I had with her. Just scroll down to see her pics to get an idea.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=7447269&highlight=#post7447269


----------



## cestlachic. (Apr 14, 2009)

wow, when my hair grows a little more i'm definitely trying this.
- bookmarks.


----------



## addaboutmyhair (Apr 14, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> This is key for me, I sweat a lot in my head when I workout. I love to workout, this has always been a challenge for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Are you natural, texlaxed or relaxed? How often do you wash your hair? These questions will determine how long the BKT will last.

BKT will straiten texlaxed and relaxed hair.  Hair will air dry straight after washing.  The more you wash, the faster you wash it all out and have to reapply.  But its great for excercise. I sweat in my hair too, but as I said, my hair air dries straight so no problem.

BKT softens but doesn't straigten natural hair unless you already have a loose curl, like a 1 or 2. Then it airdries to a curly texture.

Hope that helps!


----------



## addaboutmyhair (Apr 14, 2009)

Faith said:


> I have a question...so if a 4b natural used this and was to wash...what does the wet hair look like? Would said 4b natural have to use heat again to get it straight? What is the hair texture at this point?


 Your curl would be softened but you would have to use heat to get it straight.


----------



## Ediese (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm definitely going to try this when I get to BSL.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 14, 2009)

addaboutmyhair said:


> Are you natural, texlaxed or relaxed? How often do you wash your hair? These questions will determine how long the BKT will last.
> 
> BKT will straiten texlaxed and relaxed hair.  Hair will air dry straight after washing.  The more you wash, the faster you wash it all out and have to reapply.  But its great for excercise. I sweat in my hair too, but as I said, my hair air dries straight so no problem.
> 
> ...



I am a soft haired 4a/b 100% natural.  I currently co-wash 2 - 3 days per week and shampoo D/C once per week. I'm in and around a lot of water...it just gets worse in the summer.   

I am hoping this will be a good alternative to a relaxer.


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow, after reading this thread for a while, I am definitely interested in trying this. It just sounds to good to be true though.

The unknowns have me concerned. I've read a couple of articles that say that even the formaldehyde-free versions may have formaldehyde. 

I just say we have to be careful b/c whatever countries these products are made in, who's to say that even the product labels are truthful. If it isn't regulated by their government, they could be lying just to make their money, you know?

I'd rather risk the health of my hair with relaxers than risk the health of my body with the unknowns in this BKT.

I think I'd rather just get a good sew-in or rock a lace front until I have more info. It is taking a lot of self-will to keep from saving money to buy this stuff but I think I will wait/sit this one out for now.


----------



## addaboutmyhair (Apr 14, 2009)

Does anyone who has the  BKT treatment use Megatek? If so, how? It sounds interesting but I'm wondering about protein overload with Keratin in both processes.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 15, 2009)

addaboutmyhair said:


> Does anyone who has the  BKT treatment use Megatek? If so, how? It sounds interesting but I'm wondering about protein overload with Keratin in both processes.


I personally use MT on my scalp. If I got the BKT and was wearing my hair straight more often, I would perhaps switch to an infused oil scalp treatment instead of the MT. That's just my thoughts for now. :scratchch


----------



## crazydaze911 (Apr 15, 2009)

addaboutmyhair said:


> Does anyone who has the  BKT treatment use Megatek? If so, how? It sounds interesting but I'm wondering about protein overload with Keratin in both processes.



I use MT before i wash (usually 2xs per week, or once a week when my hair is straight). No ill effects so far (its been a year and i've  had 3 treatments).  just note, im transitioning so my roots (the only place i put the MT) are natural.  I cant speak for the results if you use it root to tip - i dont see a reason you would need to use it like that if you have the BKT anyways.

HTH


----------



## addaboutmyhair (Apr 15, 2009)

crazydaze911 said:


> I use MT before i wash (usually 2xs per week, or once a week when my hair is straight). No ill effects so far (its been a year and i've had 3 treatments). just note, im transitioning so my roots (the only place i put the MT) are natural. I cant speak for the results if you use it root to tip - i dont see a reason you would need to use it like that if you have the BKT anyways.
> 
> HTH


 
Thanks.  I was only planning to use it on my scalp.  I'll start using it this way and see what happens.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Apr 15, 2009)

ajoyfuljoy said:


> Wow, after reading this thread for a while, I am definitely interested in trying this. It just sounds to good to be true though.
> 
> The unknowns have me concerned. I've read a couple of articles that say that even the formaldehyde-free versions may have formaldehyde.
> 
> ...


 

That's why I posted an article in another thread from timeoutny. The paper tested various brands and found one in the safety limit. That's an independent reputable newspaper. If you do research you'll find the safe brands. We shouldn't let hype scare us, if we do the research necessary.  Lasio studios actually sells this brand to other salons.

http://newyork.timeout.com/articles/spas-sport/24773/scared-straight

 One available solution brand, Advanced Keratin Treatment, falls below the theoretically healthy limit of 0.2 percent. It’s distributed by Nadine Ramos, who owns the Lasio Studios Salon. Of the three distributors we spoke to, Ramos was the only one who continuously tests her product for formaldehyde levels. “Ask questions if you must do this"
---------------------------

 naturaltobe has tried that one out and also posted her review.

*Lasio Studios Salon* _(Ramos’s spo__t) 117 E 7th St between First Ave and Ave A (212-477-2088); $150–$500_


_-------_
_naturaltobe got hers done at a salon in brooklyn that only charged like $75 bucks and she got the same brand of bkt._

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=7556613&highlight=#post7556613

In addition the free versions don't have it in there but may have aldehyde which if you research has a different chemical composition and is not as "troublesome". In addition, there are brands that use other things besides this. Also  you have to realize that even Johnson and Johnson babywipes and even your home has formaldehyde in it.  And funeral embalmers are around it all day and aren't dropping. The only person who really must worry is the  person using it every day as they have to make sure the fumes are in a room with correct ventilation just as embalmers have to do.  Even the article from timeout that I post mentions this as a cause of concern for the HAIRDRESSERS but not the clients.

You are only exposed, if you choose the formaldehyde versions, once every 3-5 months. You are exposed to other forms of formaldehyde in every thing from baby wipes, to pressed wood in your home, and carpet cleaners, and nailpolish, and some other cosmetics, and the list goes on and on...and it's on a DAILY basis. 

There's really no reason for the hype w/ the exception of the story in Brazil where the woman had over 20 percent formaldehyde which caused her to suffocate (who wouldn't at those levels).  She didn't die of cancer, she suffocated because of no ventilation and too large an amount of formaldehyde.  The U.S would not allow anywhere near that amount, and even Brazil didn't but she asked for extreme amounts. If you do anything in extreme you're going to have a problem. Our measly .2 percent once every 3 months is nothing compared to the amounts we are bombarded with cumulatively on a daily basis.


----------



## Faith (Apr 17, 2009)

Hmm, right now I can get my hair straight and it lasts for about 10-14 days using heat at 320F/160C so if that is what BKT would give me then I guess there's no need for it...hmmm...we shall see.  Keep us posted ladies; I may try it yet.


----------



## ebonylocs (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm semi-interested in this treatment or its variants. Have no interest in the "white girl hair" someone mentioned earlier.  My prime focus right now is to strengthen and thicken my strands and make them more elastic. Am going with henna/cassia for now, but plan to do some form of keratin treatment in the future.

With BKT, don't like the heat or the formaldehyde. I just hate the process of using heat, and my hair never seems to respond well to it. Also don't like the stick-straight look when treatment is first done.

I was thinking of Pravana. It is a chemical process that rearranges the bonds while adding the keratin, but if it works, that doesn't bother me, because I am not fighting for a place in the natural kingdom of heaven / hierarchy. My ideal would be to have hair that looks like my stretched natural hair, but had thicker, stronger strands and minimal tangling, shrinkage, and breakage. (Yeah, it's a dream, I know).

DSD: Have you ever used Pravana or researched it? I like that if you want to leave some curl in your hair, you can omit the flatironing part of the process


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Apr 20, 2009)

ebonylocs said:


> I'm semi-interested in this treatment or its variants. Have no interest in the "white girl hair" someone mentioned earlier.  My prime focus right now is to strengthen and thicken my strands and make them more elastic. Am going with henna/cassia for now, but plan to do some form of keratin treatment in the future.
> 
> With BKT, don't like the heat or the formaldehyde. I just hate the process of using heat, and my hair never seems to respond well to it. Also don't like the stick-straight look when treatment is first done.
> 
> ...


 
Pravana is not similar to BKT as you know it changes the structure of the hair. But also I posted this in another thread probably a month ago as I thought I should warn people. Maybe she had a bad reaction but here it is. I'll just copy and paste what I wrote previously in a Pravana thread:
Hey guys I'm just going to copy paste this. I realize now it's not for those who want to stay natural as a temporary, it's permanent, but it could have adverse effects. Here's what I pasted on another thread:
Did research about *Pravana* which is just like a relaxer and found this:
Star
Fort Lauderdale, FL 
Reply » 
|Report Abuse |Judge it! |#1234 Nov 22, 2008 
My hair stylist put the *Pravana* straighten treatment in my hair in July 08 and told me that it was a Brazilian Kertain Treatment. Anyway shortly I found out on research of my own that it is NOT! I am of African American decent and the product did make my hair straight however I've lost ALOT of hair in long strands every day. As of today November 22, 2008 I have short pieces of hair sticking up all over my head. The hair lost per day is amazing to every hair stylist I show. I've tried every conditioner and is now using JOICO K-PAK Moisture and Reconstruct. I use the Kendra color-care sulfate free for the shampoo. Please anyone who has any advice I am willing to listen and try a way to stop or reverse the damage. I started with a head full of very thick hair now my head of hair is thin and the strands literally come out if you just grap and slightly pull my hair, it is totally depressing! I did try in the beginning the *Pravana* shampoo and conditioner. If you have any suggestions please email me at [email protected] 
http://www.topix.com/forum/city/fort...KG0TFANTEP/p60


----------



## KinksnCurlz (Apr 20, 2009)

DAAAMMMNNNN DSD!
You guys' hair look great!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Apr 20, 2009)

DSD, or others- Do you know if naturals have an issue with reversion?  For instance, with hair reverting due to perspiration or humidity?

Thanks in advance~ I need this info ASAP!!


----------



## ebonylocs (Apr 20, 2009)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Pravana is not similar to BKT as you know it changes the structure of the hair. But also I posted this in another thread probably a month ago as I thought I should warn people. Maybe she had a bad reaction but here it is. I'll just copy and paste what I wrote previously in a Pravana thread:
> Hey guys I'm just going to copy paste this. I realize now it's not for those who want to stay natural as a temporary, it's permanent, but it could have adverse effects. Here's what I pasted on another thread:
> Did research about *Pravana* which is just like a relaxer and found this:
> Star
> ...



Hmmm. wow, luckiestdestiny, that doesn't look too promising. I was hoping it would be a gentle process. Like I said, the fact that it is a "chemical process" and rearranges the bonds in not important to me - all that's important is the state my hair is left in afterwards. So if after using a "chemical" my strands are strong and elastic, and don't look stick straight, then I'm a happy camper. But if the chemical makes my hair fall out, I'm running in the other direction.


----------



## addaboutmyhair (Jun 9, 2009)

Anyone with BKT had a problem with an ACV rinse making their hair rough and tangling it?


----------



## PGirl (Jun 10, 2009)

addaboutmyhair said:


> Anyone with BKT had a problem with an ACV rinse making their hair rough and tangling it?


 
There is a BKT Support Thread where you may get this answer.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=357933


----------



## sheba1 (Jun 10, 2009)

addaboutmyhair said:


> Anyone with BKT had a problem with an ACV rinse making their hair rough and tangling it?



hmmm, never thought to do an ACV rinse.  I use a natural shampoo with a ph of 5.5 and all of my conditioners, of course, have low ph.  Never any tangling since bkt so I saw no need to try an ACV.  Interesting...


----------



## Sunshinebaptiste (Jun 11, 2009)

JustKiya said:


> This is more and more intriguing - if I ever decide I want to *rock straight hair for an extended period of time*, I might consider the BKT - the fact that you only HAVE to use heat once is most interesting .... I wonder whether anyone in Memphis offers it?


 u can go back and forth b/n straight and curly... just blow and flat iron for straight or wet-set for curls!


----------



## sheba1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Sunshinebaptiste said:


> u can go back and forth b/n straight and curly... just blow and flat iron for straight or wet-set for curls!



Agreed!   That's what I do... except I'm not much of a straight rocker.  I mostly PS so wet buns, wash n go's and braidouts for me.  You can see my wash n go pics after my 3rd bkt in my fotki.


----------

